
Start up India: Webcast [video] - stoddler
http://webcast.gov.in/startupindia/
======
techaddict009
Narendra Modi's announcements and #StartupIndia policy pointers:

1\. Compliance regime based on self-certification. Labour laws – no inspection
for 3 years

2\. Startup India hub – single-point contact (‘friend, mentor, guide’)

3\. Mobile app to be launched on April 1: registration of startup company in
one day | Also portal for clearances, approvals and registrations

4\. Fast-track mechanism for startup patent applications

5\. Panel of legal facilitators for startups to file IP (patents, designs,
trademarks) – costs borne by gov

6\. 80% rebate on filing of patent applications by startups, as compared to
other companies

7\. Relaxed norms of public-procurement for startups. No requirement of
turnover or experience, but no relaxation of quality

8\. Faster exits for startups (Insolvency and Bankruptcy Bill), eg: wind up
within 90 days

9\. Fund of funds – initial corpus – INR 2,500 crore, later on 10,000 crore

10\. Credit guarantee fund for startups

11\. Tax exemption on capital gains

12\. Tax exemption to startups for 3 years to promote growth

13\. Atal Innovation Mission:sector-specific incubators, 500 tinkering labs,
pre-incubation training,seed fund for high-growth; PPP model being considered
for 35 new incubators; 31 innovation centres at national institutes, 7 new
research parks like IIT-M. 5 new bio-clusters

14\. Innovation Core Programs for school students in 5 lakh schools

15\. Annual Incubator Grand Challenge to create world class incubators in
India

16\. National and International Startup Festivals to provide visibility

Via YourStory​ ([http://yourstory.com/2016/01/start-up-india-live-
coverage/](http://yourstory.com/2016/01/start-up-india-live-coverage/))

~~~
falloutx
Why should people's tax money go to opening businesses. Fuck that! And You're
giving them easy exit and shit, so they can totally screw up the money. I know
that 99% of startups fail, and thats horrible, and that should not happen.

Why should people's tax money pay for IP rights and shit. This is totally
brutal for Indian people. Their tax money should be used for roads, security
and other critical shit. After thats done, they can open startups themselves.
And Government should keep thier hands out of business.

~~~
vaibhavkul
India has a huge population and there is a shortage of jobs. Rather than job
seekers, India needs more job creators. This initiative will give people
incentive to take up entrepreneurship.

~~~
falloutx
There are lot of people who are simply overworked. We don't need more jobs,
just good labor laws.

Unemployment is usually kept high by having some workers overworked. This keep
labor costs low. Also increases the costs of things so that employment becomes
necessary. Oldest trick in the BOOK.

There is no way that everyone in a country will be working. Governments can't
ensure that everyone has a job. Government's job is to build the Infrastucture
and providing basic services.

~~~
veeragoni
i completely agree with you. I know how much teachers are overworked for every
public activity. elections to census etc..this initiative going to help huge
for tatas/birlas/ambanis. India still need critical infrastructure, education,
health, helping majority (60-70%) of the people to bring out of poverty by
providing them to succeed in agriculture. why not india become the hub for
food rather than killing the seed by giving away rights to foreign companies
like monsanto! So unfortunate!

------
Sven7
For someone who doesn't know much about the Indian Startup scene, is there
tech coming out of India worth keeping an eye on?

~~~
techaddict009
There are many. I can list few:

[http://www.greyorange.com/](http://www.greyorange.com/) limeroad.com
[https://www.oyorooms.com/](https://www.oyorooms.com/) paytm.com flipkart.com
snapdeal.com

------
known
You need Cash/Caste to succeed as an Entrepreneur in India;

